
Ask HN: Help me figure if my python graphdb solves a problem? - amirouche
https://gist.github.com/amirouche/861ec66e7714aa5958ed22d2e2689cc5
======
amirouche
I am answering the questions myself.
[https://gist.github.com/amirouche/9b5e0824be020d6b23265503ba...](https://gist.github.com/amirouche/9b5e0824be020d6b23265503ba43cc74)

TIA for your feedback.

